# Patella (Knee) Problems.



## ianbarton (24 Jul 2022)

My right knee has become increasingly painful over the last three years. It mostly only hurts when I am walking and is OK for cycling. If I am standing on my right leg I can hear the patella (knee cap) clicking. I have had an MRI scan and the problem is my patella is too high and isn't sliding over the bones below it properly. There is minimal damage to the knee itself, so there is a good chance of being able to fix it.

There are two possible solutions:

- Steroid injection and physio which is what I have started on now.
- Surgery to move the tendons further down my leg and attach them to the bone. This would pull the patella down and probably fix the problem. However, recovery would be at least 6-8 weeks mostly on crutches. I am 67 so the consultant is reluctant to go down this route.

Has anyone else on this forum had a similar problem?


----------



## CXRAndy (25 Jul 2022)

ianbarton said:


> My right knee has become increasingly painful over the last three years. It mostly only hurts when I am walking and is OK for cycling. If I am standing on my right leg I can hear the patella (knee cap) clicking. I have had an MRI scan and the problem is my patella is too high and isn't sliding over the bones below it properly. There is minimal damage to the knee itself, so there is a good chance of being able to fix it.
> 
> There are two possible solutions:
> 
> ...



If you're very active and have apart from your knee good mobility and strength. If surgery has a highly probable success rate. I'd opt for that if physio fails to sort it. 

Not had serious knee issues sinceI took up cycling. I do a bit of weight training, which I find really strengthens my joints as well as keeps my muscle mass


----------



## ianbarton (25 Jul 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> If you're very active and have apart from your knee good mobility and strength. If surgery has a highly probable success rate. I'd opt for that if physio fails to sort it.
> 
> Not had serious knee issues sinceI took up cycling. I do a bit of weight training, which I find really strengthens my joints as well as keeps my muscle mass



I have no problems when cycling. I do have problems going up and down stairs/steep slopes because my knee tends to buckle. I'll see how I get on with the physio, which is only in the first week.


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Jul 2022)

ianbarton said:


> I have no problems when cycling. I do have problems going up and down stairs/steep slopes because my knee tends to buckle. I'll see how I get on with the physio, which is only in the first week.



I've had a few physio sessions, and once you have been a few times, you usually get a crib sheet of exercises the physio wants you do at home, where most of your rehabilitation takes place. Do the recommended exercises and see if there is improvement.


----------

